# عندي مقابلة ككيميائي لمصنع مياه معدنية يعمل بنظام ال ro التناضح العكسي



## ويندوز مان (4 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم

عندي مقابلة ككيميائي لمصنع مياه معدنية يعمل بنظام ال ro التناضح العكسي

ومطلوب مني كتابة تقرير عن ما أقوم به ككيميائي في المعمل من تجارب كيميائية وميكرو 

وكذلك الصيانة 

أتمني منكم تفيدوني حتي لا أضيع الفرصة ​


----------



## ويندوز مان (6 أبريل 2016)

المقابلة السبت قدامي فرصة يومين


----------



## امير صبري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

Thank you so much​
​


----------

